# Looking for creekside camping near Pgh.



## bajthree (Feb 11, 2009)

My husband and I love to take our 3 boys camping. If we can camp along a creek, we're all happy! They boys will spend HOURS exploring, which means that we car able to sit and relax alongside the creek, be near them, but get some down time too. We loved going to Kooser State Park, it's small, very well kept, and could be right beside the creek. They have been working on it for some time, and those sites are not available. We are looking for somewhere to tent camp along a creek, no more than 2 hours away from the Pittsburgh area. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well this place might be right up your alley:

Pennsylvania Picnic Grove PA Company Picnics Family Reunions

It has a long stretch of creekside campsites that are pop-up/tent equipped. (they aren't full hook ups so you aren't competing with the big campers for them too!) But it is 3 1/2 hours away! Sorry!


----------



## bajthree (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! I'm not too concerned with it being a little further away. I did look at it quickly, and will look a little closer again. It looks a little busier than we usually try. We've only been to 1 place that had a pool. When we camp, we like to stay at places that are away from all the activity. Thanks though, I'll keep it bookmarked!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a good source for private campgrounds in PA:

Pennsylvania Campground Owners Association :: Basic Campground Search

State parks are more your pace... but they tend to shy away from creekside sites because that is more maintenance for them during the wet seasons!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

If you open that link to private campgrounds and scroll down, "The River" in Connellsville speaks of creek swimming. Maybe you could check them out!


----------



## bajthree (Feb 11, 2009)

Excellent - thank you!
This site has a lot of info - looks great!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, look for the ones that say "creek swimming". They probably have a creek close by!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry... double post! Enjoy this smiley instead:


----------

